

Ask HN: Should I reengineer my membership a bit? - mise

== What I have == 
http://www.bitesizeirishgaelic.com membership site. Custom-coded 2Checkout.com INS integration. Adds new members fine. Has a hard time pruning out-of-date members. I don't have proper statistics so far: I'd have to either manually dig out customer life time value into a spreadsheet, or have it coded up.<p>== The alternative ==
Reengineer parts of the structure of the site in order to install aMember http://www.amember.com/ . Custom theme its pages, link to its login script. Port existing members. Then pay $20/month on http://membershipsiteanalytics.com/ to get the statistics.<p>What would you do?
======
davepm
A lot would depend on size of membership, profit made per member, whether or
not you have time for manually going through the database.

If you can justify the cost of you 'alternative' then that seems a good idea.

